# Align, VSL#3, Garden of Life and Lotronex



## ClaireBee (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi, My name is Claire and I've posted on here a few times, mostly about FMT. I've been suffering from IBS since June but didn't know what it was until it progressed to chronic levels. When this daily nightmare of IBS-D started in August I bought the VSL#3 probiotic and cut out gluten to combat the pain. The VSL#3 brought the onslaught of 5-6 loose stools every morning, to one mostly solid BM every morning, but still lots (lots) of cramping and pain (at least I wasn't running to the bathroom constantly though!). I switched to Garden of Life Ultra Primal Defense two months into taking VSL#3 (because it's so expensive!) and now I'm having 2 soft BM's every morning. I guess the answer seems obvious, but should I switch back? I just don't want to have to take such an expensive probiotic forever, especially since I'm still having so many symptoms (pain!!).

Also, I started Align, in addition to what I'm already taking, two weeks ago, and I feel like it's making me really bloated and gassy. I read that can happen the first few days, but the pain is becoming unbearable. I have read that you have to ride this stage out with Align, but I'm beginning to wonder if it will ever end...

Anybody have any experience with these probiotics?

Lastly, I'm seriously considering Lotronex if I can't get this under control. My main symptoms now are urgency and pain (labor pain type cramping everyday, worst in the morning). I have to go back to school in January to finish my nursing degree (only one more semester left!) and I would really appreciate anyone's feedback who has experience with this drug. I want to be a crusader for people who are suffering with IBS and do more research on treatments. It's hard for me to believe with the number of people suffering from this, how few drugs and treatment options are being researched for IBS.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I would *cut back* on the VSL #3;That is what smart manufacturers say to do if too gassy or diarrhea. Please re-read paperwork, site's FAQs and/or call manufacturer. This probio was in a study on the Pubmed website;I'm on it now after trying Align, which was also referenced in Pubmed;No, problems, just feel the gas level from before Align probio. didn't decrease enough after going through a few bottles, giving it ample time. Also, try slow fermenting pr"E"biotic pure acacia soluble fiber (like Heather's tummy fiber ref'd on this site), building up* "SLOWLY,"* that* feeds* the bifido prObios, *with "at" least *1oz purified w trace minerals water per 1g of fiber *to internally gel up filling *colon to prevent diarrhea and cramping-ideally spaced throughout day for other times of the day too before intaking all pills (unless if *have *to take some on empty stomach) and before safe IBS foods even. IT WORKS IF DONE RIGHT.* Always* take prObios 2 hrs. away from antibiotics or antibiotic acting garlic, or other antibiotic acting herbs/teas....look up on internet.







Sorry I just saw your post, was looking for others reviewing VSL#3 here. I usually post on helpforibs.com forums. Good luck.


----------

